# sealing a bulkhead hole



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

How about a bulkhead with a plug?

or you can get some glass at a hardware store.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

a bulkhead with a plug would work... but bulkheads are ten bucks and i figured i'd try to save a few. i'm trying to get lily pipes soon  but this might be wise after finding a glass piece and paying for aquarium safe, strong silicone.. ?

Any links as to a place i can buy a bulkhead with a plug?

not sure about glass at a hardware store being that small. Hmmm...


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Any place that sells bulkheads, I get mine at the LFS. Ace, Lowes, HD might have them as well.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

I have not seen glass sheets that would be thick enough at HD and such, if they have it you will probably have to buy a larger sheet and cut it to size. 

My preference would also be the bulkhead fitting, but it f you go down the glass plate path I would silicone it from the inside. Also I would make sure that you place some toothpicks partway into the seam to guarantee that you you have an even silicone thickness. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Personally, since you're using canisters, I would USE the bulkheads They're going to show anyway no matter how you seal it off, so just run from the bulkhead so you don't have pipes going over the top of your tank AND a bulkhead showing at the same time. :thumbsup:

It'll cost a bit more than just the bulkhead fitting to seal it off, but a LOT less than lily pipes.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

I would totally agree with you, but I seem to remember from a previous thread that the holes are in the floor of the tank, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

that sounds risky. I would either plug it or just get a new tank if its a bottom bulkhead and not one of those side ones.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

If it's drilled on the bottom your options may be more limited. However, if the hole is drilled in the bottom near the edge of the tank, you could possibly create a "Durso Stand-Pipe". I've been wanting to create a tank with little to no mechanical equipment seen, but it's really tough to get right. 

Here's a nicely done job. You may want to consider something like this. It's the best way to go if you're wanting to see nothing more than the beauty of your aquarium minus all the clutter.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure you could get a free scrap of thicker glass from any glass shop around.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

I placed a piece of 1/4" acrylic with LOTS of silicone over mine
worked like a charm.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for the great ideas. Yes, the bulkhead is in the bottom. I have numerous tanks with this pre-drilled hole that are all rimless, VERY clean silicone, and worth every penny. I am just afraid of loosing baby shrimp into the strainer connection if I were to use the bulkhead as well as running into landscape limitations. It only has 1 hole in the back left corner for the intake... so I will have to run at least one returning lily pipe over the edge.

That standing durso pipe is exactly what this is designed for. I wanted to avoid having a tall pipe in my tank as it detracts from the all glass glory :/ Also, I hear (literally) that dorso's make a bit of noise...


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

rbarn said:


> I placed a piece of 1/4" acrylic with LOTS of silicone over mine
> worked like a charm.


Hey I like that idea... that is definitely available at HD...


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Will silicone take to acrylic long term? I've heard only solvents adhere it with any integrity...


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

If you put the "patch" on the inside of the tank you would theoretically not even need a bond between the acrylic and the silicone. The water pressure should assure that the patch stays sealed. But they do make acrylic fish tanks that use silicone, or am I mistaken?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

Regloh said:


> But they do make acrylic fish tanks that use silicone, or am I mistaken?


Normally acrylic is glued (solvent welded technically...) and has no silicone. But silicone sealers adhere to acrylic fine.

The OP might also look at:

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=49

Basically, the rounds cut from glass tanks for holes. Get one larger than your hole and glue away. (Shipping will kill you if this is all you order though...).

Jeff


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks! just ordered 3 @ 2-5/8". w/ shipping it ran me 11 bucks (8 for the shipping), but considering a single bulkhead is around 10, i'll take it.  it will hide under the aqua soil discreetly.


----------

